# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cili është HOBI juaj?

## buki19

Ne kete teme mund te shkruani per hobin e juaj (nese keni),cili eshte,sa kohe i kushtoni,sa ju argeton....

Per fillim te tregoj se une kam dy hobi,elektroniken dhe astronomine.

----------


## marsela

_Une per momentin kam hequr dore nga te gjith hobit, nese s'quhet interneti e forumi
Normalisht ne Shqiperi kam pasur e kam kur jam veres, koleksionet, pikturen,librat dhe sportet (voleybollin vecanerisht)._

----------


## bunny

Kam shum...edhe dua ti plotesoj te gjitha, por koha mi kufizon zgjedhjet.
Kam kerkcimin- qe ka vite qe e plotesoj  :shkelje syri: , pikturen - zakonisht gjate veres (pasi kam me shum kohe te lire) 
Po ashtu kam qeif qe te eci per kohe te gjate- edhe ate e bej njehere ne jave  :buzeqeshje: ..
hmm sa per sportet, me pelqen futbolli edhe Rugby ...luaj me shoqerine kur eshte koha e mire.

----------


## Shiu

Hobi im i vetëm që më ka ngelur që nga fëmijëria është fotografia. 

Tash kryesisht mirrem me përpunimin e fotografive digjitale, ndonëse jo rrallë me nostalgji më kujtohet foto-laboratori im modest ku orë të tëra kaloja në zhvillimin e filmave dhe fotografive, në teknikën bardhë e zi natyrisht.

----------


## FLOWER

interneti.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Kur kom qene ne Tr kom pas hobi pianon.... :buzeqeshje: ... plus qe kom vazhdu ene kurse .  Qe kur kom ardhur ktu ja kom var ne fakt... :i ngrysur: ... po bohen 2 vjet qe si kom ron fare....:-(

----------


## donna76

ehh une per momentin po bej nje kurs per pikture ne qeramike
kam bere ca gjera te bukra

----------


## romeoOOO

Hobi im eshte padyshim muzika dhe ate qe e rrethon ate!  :ngerdheshje: 


Nga muzika e luajtur, si kitarja, ne muziken e degjuar tek koleksioni i CD!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sabriu

Fitimi iparave të  pista,tradhëtia,injoranca,neglizhenca,kurvëria,baj  raktarizmi,krahinarizmi etj,etj.

----------


## Kreksi

Hobi eshte diçka e lezetshme se e bene me pasione te veçantë, me perkujdesje te madhe me vullnete te plote....
Nja dy dekada kolekcionoja revista te vjetra te ilustruara te luftes se pare botrore ku shpeshehere ne to gjeja artikuj dhe fotografi te bukura mbi shqiperine dhe trojet tona qe nga 1900...
Pas shume e shume vitesh kerkimi sot keto revista te ilustruara rrijne te mbyllura ne nje biblioteke timen, ku nga keto kam nxjerrur disa fotografi te rralla por edhe kam perkthyer disa artikuj te vlefshem per ne shqiptaret. I ruaj si dokumentacion si deshmi e  kohes...
Pastaj u qfaqe ne mua pasioni  i dyte,  video amaterizmi, por qe kam grumbulluar mjafte dokumentacion te rralle mbi personalitetet tona qe nga Kadare, Qosja, Rugova dhe shume e shume tjere qe jane gjirime unike...
Mua me intereson çdo dokumente i vjeter qe flete per historin e popullit shqiptare nga te huajte.
Ky eshte pasioni imi...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Hobi im?     
Deti dhe Zhytjet nen uje me bombula si cdo Vlonjat.

----------


## Zemrushja

Hobby im eshte musika, kercimi dhe te shkruaj  :egjiptiane: 

Gjithashtu me pelqen te kerkoj ndermjet gjerave t'i analizoj ato *nqs mund te quhet edhe kjo si hob *

----------


## buki19

> Hobby im eshte musika, kercimi dhe te shkruaj 
> 
> Gjithashtu me pelqen te kerkoj ndermjet gjerave t'i analizoj ato *nqs mund te quhet edhe kjo si hob *


besoj qe po,per mua hobi eshte cdo gje qe e bejme pa ndonje detyrim...vetem qe na kenaq dhe na terhjek...mua shpesh me ndodhe ,kur jan kushtet e pershtateshme atmosferike qe deri ne oret e mengjezit te jem pran teleskopit me ane te cilit e veshtroj  qiellin (planetet,hanen,mjegullirat,4 satelitet e Jupiterit,njollat e diellit...) ,sidomos duken bukur mjegullira e Orionit dhe Saturni...

----------


## ||xXx||

Muzika, Makinat Sportive ene Gocat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dito

Jane tre te tille te pandashem:  Udhetim, Meditim, Elektronike.


*Dito.*

----------


## Living in Vain

kam zbuluar qe nder te tjera eshte edhe _driving_ :buzeqeshje: .  Me ben te ndihem mire.

----------


## Tannhauser

Hobi im eshte astronomia por ne kundershtim me disa hobe te tjera ka nje te keqe:

*''see but don't touch''*

----------


## Angjelini

Hobi  im?
Skam vetem nje hob , kam shum hobe  nvaret  nga dita ose nga qefi qe kam 
Pershembull
1  Elektronika 
2 Muzika
3 Motori
4 Shetitja 
5 Peshkim e gjueti
e sa e sa te tjer kam

----------


## buki19

> kam zbuluar qe nder te tjera eshte edhe driving. Me ben te ndihem mire.


...gjithashtu edhe mua.





> Hobi im eshte astronomia por ne kundershtim me disa hobe te tjera ka nje te keqe:
> 
> *''see but don't touch''*


...shum e vertet tannhauser,ke teleskop?Nese po, cilin?

----------


## Tannhauser

> ...shum e vertet tannhauser,ke teleskop?Nese po, cilin?


Jo akoma. Me dylbi bej vrojtime dhe sidomos ne fshat sepse ketu ne Athine nuk shikon gje nga ndotja.

Them te mar nje teleskop Orion tani, por jane pak te shtrenjte.

C'do muaj mar hartat e qiellit ketu: http://www.skymaps.com/ Eshte faqe shume e mire.

----------

